# Black sarcophagus found



## Harpo (Jul 12, 2018)

A Massive, Black Sarcophagus Has Been Unearthed in Egypt, And Nobody Knows Who's Inside


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 12, 2018)

Sounds promising. Let's see what's inside!


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't look at the light, Marion!


----------



## night_wrtr (Jul 12, 2018)

Well, Alexander the Great's body was taken by Ptolemy, and was supposedly reburied in a hidden spot...so...maybe?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 12, 2018)

Night, rumour I heard was that the body is still in Alexandria.


----------



## night_wrtr (Jul 12, 2018)

This sarcophagus was downtown Alexandria, right? Plenty of references of historical figures like Octavian and other emperors visiting his tomb, and others that it was reburied again by Ptolemy II and then even later by someone else. Still in Alexandria, though.

Its disappointing that the alabaster head is in such bad condition. Looks like a younger man though. Pretty narrow and close cropped hair?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 22, 2018)

Sounds like it wasn't fun to open. 

Mystery black sarcophagus opened in Egypt


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 22, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Sounds like it wasn't fun to open.
> 
> Mystery black sarcophagus opened in Egypt



It seems like a rather elaborate burial for three soldiers unless they hero of the kingdom perhaps ?


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 22, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Sounds like it wasn't fun to open.
> 
> Mystery black sarcophagus opened in Egypt



That was a buzz kill.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 24, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> It seems like a rather elaborate burial for three soldiers unless they hero of the kingdom perhaps ?


Could be. Or perhaps the opposite, and this was intended as a punishment worse than death for traitors/conspirators/whatever. Something to the effect of "when you return to your body, all you will find is sewage and you will be unable to escape". The fact that it was filled with sewage seems to imply that...


----------



## night_wrtr (Jul 24, 2018)

_


			
				www.news.com.au/technology/science/archaeology said:
			
		


			"Dr Waziri said the skeletons had partially disintegrated because sewage water from a nearby building had leaked into the sarcophagus through a small crack in one of the sides."
		
Click to expand...

_
That's a shame. I hope they can at least make a few discoveries here, and analyze the bones.


----------

